# Ron Swanson of Parks and Recreation & MBTI + Enneagram



## TeNition (Jan 6, 2015)

This is one of my first posts. I am an ENTJ and have seen Ron Swanson typed as a handful of different things, ISTJ, INT, ENTJ, etc. He is a character with a strong personality type, so it was frustrating to me that he isn't strongly typed when I looked into it online. However, as I have learned more I have come to believe that he is an ENTJ. 

Ron Swanson ENTJ 8w9 sp/sx

I'll admit that Ron exhibits ST characteristics, most notably IMO is his love of working with his hands. He also comes off as an introvert. But despite this I think he is still overwhelmingly an ENTJ. 

Ron follows his own rules and only his own rules. He does what makes sense to himself even when it may seem absurd to others. This is very much an NT trate. He also appears as a clear Te-dom to me and not an Ni-dom. I recall one scene where he is sucked into a meditation group and comments after on how he just sat there and thought about nothing, and couldn't imagine doing anything else. I think most Ni-doms will be the first to admit that they are often absorbed in their inner Ni world. 

Interested in others' opinions.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Ron is an ISTP. He doesn't like people. I just can't buy him an extrovert. He likes physical pleasures (breakfast food, sex, drinking), and he likes to perform. His inferior Fe is obvious- remember how when Tammy II wanted the lot to build a library and she manipulated him using sex, he sobbed- shwoing emotions, asking Leslie to help him? Something about that seemed for Fe than Fi. I'd like to hear an arguement for Ni over Se for him, it was always a clear Se/Ni for me. He's constrats Leslie, an ESFJ- hence, ISTP. As for his enneagram type, I'm not too sure.

EDIT: Jack Donaghy from 30 Rock is an ENTJ, for example. Can you see the difference?


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

TeNition said:


> This is one of my first posts. I am an ENTJ and have seen Ron Swanson typed as a handful of different things, ISTJ, INTJ, ENTJ, etc. He is a character with a strong personality type, so it was frustrating for me that he isn't strongly typed when I looked into it online. However, as I have learned more about the MBTI I have come to believe that he is an ENTJ.
> 
> Ron Swanson ENTJ 8w9 sp/sx
> 
> ...




INTJ , or ILI Te-subtype in socionics.

Many people confuse him for being ENTJ or ISTP, but he's actually INTJ, just Te-subtype, which is the
subtype that is different form INTJ Ni-subtype.

See description. Matches with Ron Swanson like a glove:



> *Description by V. Meged and A. Ovcharov*
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=ILI_subtypes


* *




*BAM, Q.E.D!*


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

KraChZiMan said:


> INTJ , or ILI Te-subtype in socionics.
> 
> Many people confuse him for being ENTJ or ISTP, but he's actually INTJ, just Te-subtype, which is the
> subtype that is different form INTJ Ni-subtype.
> ...


INTj correlates to INTP in MBTI, and I highly doubt he doesn't use Se. I stand behind ISTP.


----------



## TeNition (Jan 6, 2015)

Those are both interesting points. I have never really considered the possibility of ISTP but I can certainly acknowledge the validy in your arguments Winterlust. I'll admit that I have less experience spotting ISTP's, however I have recently recognized that Rayland Givens is an ISTP in Justified, as is Jimmy Darmody from Boardwalk Empire... 

I think part of the problem with typing Ron is that his values are so strong and they mostly revolve around how he is to act (i.e. manliness, frankness, etc.). From my understanding the MBTI focusses in on 'how' a person thinks, and not so much 'what' or 'why'. For instance, I am a libertarian, and Ron is too, an ideology that is highly correlated with ENTJs, however perhaps it is bias or incorrect for this to lead me to believe that Ron is a certain type.

I will admit that, as an ENTJ myself, I would have a hard time imposing inefficiency in a system, even if I hated that system (like Ron does the government)... I just love efficency too much. I'm going to mull over the possibilty of these posts today. Thanks


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

TeNition said:


> Those are both interesting points. I have never really considered the possibility of ISTP but I can certainly acknowledge the validy in your arguments Winterlust. I'll admit that I have less experience spotting ISTP's, however I have recently recognized that Rayland Givens is an ISTP in Justified, as is Jimmy Darmody from Boardwalk Empire...
> 
> I think part of the problem with typing Ron is that his values are so strong and they mostly revolve around how he is to act (i.e. manliness, frankness, etc.). From my understanding the MBTI focusses in on 'how' a person thinks, and not so much 'what' or 'why'. For instance, I am a libertarian, and Ron is too, an ideology that is highly correlated with ENTJs, however perhaps it is bias or incorrect for this to lead me to believe that Ron is a certain type.
> 
> I will admit that, as an ENTJ myself, I would have a hard time imposing inefficiency in a system, even if I hated that system (like Ron does the government)... I just love efficency too much. I'm going to mull over the possibilty of these posts today. Thanks


I think a part of the reason you think Ron is an ENTJ is because you are an ENTJ. But really- you don't have to be the same type as a character to identify with them. I relate to many ISXJs and NFJs characters


----------



## inthesnowman (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't think he really has a type. He's a fictional character that has been blended with multiple different types that contradict each other. He is a character that has absorbed every stereotypical loner/libertarian trait, and as great of a character as he is I don't think that it is possible to give him a type based in reality.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

inthesnowman said:


> I don't think he really has a type. He's a fictional character that has been blended with multiple different types that contradict each other. He is a character that has absorbed every stereotypical loner/libertarian trait, and as great of a character as he is I don't think that it is possible to give him a type based in reality.


Also true! A lot of comedic characters are like that. Look at April, also from Parks and Recs- INTP? ISFP? ISTP? INFP? Who knows?


----------



## TeNition (Jan 6, 2015)

inthesnowman said:


> I don't think he really has a type. He's a fictional character that has been blended with multiple different types that contradict each other. He is a character that has absorbed every stereotypical loner/libertarian trait, and as great of a character as he is I don't think that it is possible to give him a type based in reality.


Ya I can agree with that setiment as well. It's just that his character is such a persistently obvious cliche that I'd love if I could identify it with one of the types. Like I already said, I can certainly see ISTP characteristics that I did not recognize before, so that, in a way, is comforting.

As of late I have been reading more on the enneagram as well, and find it can sometimes help to distinguish between ambiguities in character diversity. For instance, I think that both April and Ron, while perhaps difficult to type cognivitely, clearly share an sx/sp and sp/sx instinct stacking that could go a long way IMO to describing many of their traits. Where as Lesley is a clear so-primary.

EDIT: I guess I'm in the MBTI forum. I'll stay on topic, durp.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Winterlust said:


> INTj correlates to INTP in MBTI, and I highly doubt he doesn't use Se. I stand behind ISTP.


Tell me something I don't know already. 

That's why I called it "ILI Te-subtype", so no one would be confused.

INTj is not a translation from socionics into MBTI system, it's socionics own term, while ILI in socionics is most correctly INTJ in MBTI.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

KraChZiMan said:


> Tell me something I don't know already.
> 
> That's why I called it "ILI Te-subtype", so no one would be confused.
> 
> INTj is not a translation from socionics into MBTI system, it's socionics own term, while ILI in socionics is most correctly INTJ in MBTI.


Whoops, sorry! I don't know much about socionics


----------



## TruINTP (Oct 14, 2018)

Leslie Knope - ESFJ: She wants the best for everyone and expresses it freely (Fe), sticks to what she loves i.e. JJ's diner, Pawnee, etc. (Si), but still has dreams and ideas to improve those things (weak Ne). She often doesn’t think through her passion to help others/the community and it backfires on her (super weak Ti). 

Ann Perkins - ISFP: She morphs to her boyfriends (No Si), cares a lot for the individual (Fi), can get carried away with alcohol and sex (Se), & doesn't easily speak her piece (super weak Te).

Tom Haverford - ESTP: He loves material things (Se) and tries to use that love to make a profit (Ti).

Ron Swanson - ISTJ: He hates change (Si), keeps to himself (Si & Fi), & teaches logic when he needs to (Te).

Ben Wyatt - ISTP: He prioritizes logic and truth i.e. bearer of bad news (Ti), likes a tidy apt (Se), and is a pushover (No Si / a true perceiver).

Chris Traeger - ESFJ: He exudes his positivity onto anyone he meets (Fe) and he rigidly sticks to a routine of fitness and diet (Si).

Andy Dwyer - ENFP: He always keeps himself open to new ideas i.e. band names, adventures, and friends (Ne), feels for people on a personal level i.e. helping Tom (Fi), doesn't really think through his statements, but is nonetheless super likeable (weak Te & Ne). Lastly, Andy doesn't feel obligated to have any routine in his life such as a job or education (super weak Si).

April Ludgate - INTJ: She reads people and their motives with ease, but acts awkwardly around people (Ni). She extrapolates her Ni data and uses the best system to get where or what she wants i.e. the assistant position to Ron, Andy, etc. (Te). She uses dark humor and sarcasm (Te). Also when she feels threatened she takes to verbal assault (Te). She feels deeply for certain individuals but only after they've gained her trust, which takes a while i.e. Andy & Leslie (weak Fi). Not at all flashy, but she does have rare occasions of material pleasure i.e. the trip to Venezuela (Se). 

Jerry Gergich - Don't care haha

Note: Obviously these people aren't real and each character has inconsistencies, but I believe my list to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## Shyloh (10 mo ago)

Adena said:


> Ron is an ISTP. He doesn't like people. I just can't buy him an extrovert. He likes physical pleasures (breakfast food, sex, drinking), and he likes to perform. His inferior Fe is obvious- remember how when Tammy II wanted the lot to build a library and she manipulated him using sex, he sobbed- shwoing emotions, asking Leslie to help him? Something about that seemed for Fe than Fi. I'd like to hear an arguement for Ni over Se for him, it was always a clear Se/Ni for me. He's constrats Leslie, an ESFJ- hence, ISTP. As for his enneagram type, I'm not too sure.
> 
> EDIT: Jack Donaghy from 30 Rock is an ENTJ, for example. Can you see the difference?


I'm an ENTJ and people generally annoy me. That doesn't mean I'm not extroverted.


----------

